# Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II



## Kev95 (4. August 2011)

*Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Hi,
ich suche den größten bzw. besten CPU-Kühler der in mein Gehäuse passt.
Ich hab ein Xigmatek Asgard II mit Seitenfester.

Ich hoffe es gibt was größeres wie meinen Freezer Xtreme. 

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## Ahab (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Das breiteste was geht, wird wohl der Mugen II sein. Ins Asgard erster Generation hat er jedenfalls gepasst, da sowohl Asg I als auch Asg II die gleiche Breite haben wird er wohl reinpassen, denke ich.


----------



## Kev95 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Ahab schrieb:


> Das breiteste was geht, wird wohl der Mugen II sein.


 Da passt der Mugen 2 rein? 
Hätte ich das nur früher gewusst...

Danke dir!


----------



## Apu Nahasapeemapetilon (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Ein EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B würde auch reinpassen.


----------



## Kev95 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Apu Nahasapeemapetilon schrieb:


> Ein EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B würde auch reinpassen.


 Geil, ich denke die wirds, die Nordwand.
Wie ist die eigentlich im Vergleich zum Mugen?


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Wie ist die eigentlich im Vergleich zum Mugen?



mugen, nordwand, brocken, clock'ner usw., die nehmen sich alle nichts. das sind minimale unterschiede.
nimm einfach was dir gefällt und erfreue dich des anblicks.


----------



## Kev95 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> mugen, nordwand, brocken, clock'ner usw., die nehmen sich alle nichts. das sind minimale unterschiede.


 Dann bring ich mal kurz zwei Kompakt-Flüssigskeits-Kühlungen ins Spiel, auch wenn ich dafür im falschen Forum bin.


Corsair H60
Antec H2O 620
Wie schlagen sich die beiden gegen Mugen etc.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

ich hatte vor meinem Megahalems eine H60 verbaut. klar waren die temps mit der h60 geringfügig besser, dafür wars jedoch auch deutlich lauter!
für ein asgard würde ich keine kompaktkühlung nehmen, da du im deckel keinen lüfter verbauen kannst. da die kompaktkühlungen hinten die luft einsaugen sollten, wäre ein deckellüfter optimal - ansonsten hat dein netzteil zu viel zu tun.


----------



## Kev95 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> für ein asgard würde ich keine kompaktkühlung nehmen, da du im deckel keinen lüfter verbauen kannst. da die kompaktkühlungen hinten die luft einsaugen sollten, wäre ein deckellüfter optimal - ansonsten hat dein netzteil zu viel zu tun.


 Können die nicht auch die Luft hinten rausblasen? Sollte genauso funktionieren.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Können die nicht auch die Luft hinten rausblasen? Sollte genauso funktionieren.



können schon, jedoch sind die temperaturen dann deutlich hinter denen einer halbwegs guten luftkühlung. ich habe diese prozedur schon hinter mir & bin froh, wieder einen leisen lukü drin zu haben - auf die 2-3c kommts mir nicht an. du musst halt echt bedenken, dass die kompaktkühlungen erst bei 1200rpm wirklich leistungsfähig sind, was eine perverse lautstärke nach sich ziehen kann.
 das geld kannst du, wenn es nach mir geht, getrost sparen & dir für die hälfte einen nordwand o.ä. kaufen.


----------



## Kev95 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> du musst halt echt bedenken, dass die kompaktkühlungen erst bei 1200rpm wirklich leistungsfähig sind, was eine perverse lautstärke nach sich ziehen kann.


 Was nennst du perverse Lautstärke?
Ich glaub meine Hawk mit 2 Lüfter @3900RPM sind da schon ne Nummer.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Was nennst du perverse Lautstärke?
> Ich glaub meine Hawk mit 2 Lüfter @3900RPM sind da schon ne Nummer.


 
30-40db können da schon zustande kommen - für mich definitiv zu laut. beziehungsweise war die kühlleistung nicht so viel besser, als das es zu akzeptieren war. dem prozessor macht es am ende eh nichts, ob es nun 33c sind oder 35c.
wer drauf steht, kann sich gern eine kompaktkühlung anschaffen.


----------



## Uter (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Man muss sich entscheiden ob man es leise haben will oder ob es einem um Leistung geht und wie viel Geld man ausgeben will.

Wenn es leise und günstig sein soll, dann Lukü.
Wenn es extrem leist sein soll und/oder man sehr viel Leistung will, dann Wakü (richtige).
Wenn es laut und halbwegs gute Leistung für halbwegs gute Kosten sein soll, dann Kompaktkühlung.

Bei den Lüftern musst du beachten, dass Kompaktkühlungen auch im idle recht laut sind und dass 3900rpm bei flachen 80mm Lüftern auch nicht lauter als 2000rpm bei 120ern ist.

Fakt ist, dass Kompaktkühlungen extrem überschätzt werden, nur weil man sie u.U. Wakü nennen kann.


----------



## Kev95 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Ihr macht wir ja Angst was die Lautstärke angeht. 
So krass laut kann das doch garnich sein, ich war eine 8800GTS gewöhnt...



Uter schrieb:


> Bei den Lüftern musst du beachten, dass  Kompaktkühlungen auch im idle recht laut sind und dass 3900rpm bei  flachen 80mm Lüftern auch nicht lauter als 2000rpm bei 120ern  ist.


 Btw.: 2000rpm haben die?


----------



## Uter (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Ich war eine HD 4850 gewöhnt (afaik immerhin die stärkste Karte mit single-Slot-Kühler) und trotzdem waren mir schon damals Lüfter mit über 1300rpm zu laut und das ist ja erst der Bereich in dem die Kompaktkühlungen halbwegs taugen. Fakt ist einfach, dass Kompaktkühlungen im erträglichen Lautstärkebereich günstigeren Luftkühlern unterliegen.


----------



## Kev95 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Uter schrieb:


> Fakt ist einfach, dass Kompaktkühlungen im erträglichen Lautstärkebereich günstigeren Luftkühlern unterliegen.


 Ich probier das jetzt aus, dann werd ichs merken. 
Danach berichte ich wie laut die Dinger wirklich sind...


----------



## Uter (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Wenn du die Lüfter ordentlich drosselst ist es vielleicht ok, dann hast du aber eben schlechtere Temps wie mit einem günstigeren Luftkühler. 
Für was suchst du den Kühler überhaupt? Übertakten? Wie weit?


----------



## Kev95 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Uter schrieb:


> Für was suchst du den Kühler überhaupt? Übertakten? Wie weit?


 Ich brauch nen schönen Ersatz für meinen Freezer Xtreme, den mein Vater mir abkauft.
Damit will ich meinen i5-750 schön kühl auf 3,6GHz betreiben, wenns möglich ist auch 3,8GHz mal schaun...


----------



## Uter (4. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Da würde sich ein Mugen 3 anbieten (wenn er passt, das weiß ich nicht), der reicht da genauso, hat einen deutlich besseren Lüfter und ist deutlich günstiger.

Pro Kompaktkühlungen:
- Leistung bei hohen Drehzahlen
- weniger Platzbedarf
- Prollfaktor (Wakü )

Contra:
- teurer als vergleichbare Luftkühler
- weniger Leistung im mittleren und unteren Drehzahlbereich
- schlechte mitgelieferte Lüfter
- amerikanische Gewinde (man kann nicht einfach irgendwo Schrauben nachkaufen, wenn man z.B. 2 Lüfter montieren will)
- zusätzliche Lärm- und Störquelle (Pumpe)
- verstaubt mit einblasenden Lüftern schneller
- erhöhte Gehäusetemps (und damit aller anderen Komponenten) oder schlechte Leistung
- 0 Luftstrom über den Spannungswandlern ---> geringere Lebenserwartung, erhöhter Stromverbrauch (den hat man aber eh durch die Pumpe)


----------



## schirocco (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Ein anderer guter Kühler wäre der Thermalright HR-2 Macho 

+ sehr gute Leistung (vlg. zu anderen Luftkühlern)
+ Preis/Leistung sehr gut
+ guter Lüfter

- Montage
- Größe

Thermalright Macho HR-02 im Test: High-End-Leistung zum fairen Preis - cpu-kühler, thermalright


----------



## Kev95 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



schirocco schrieb:


> Ein anderer guter Kühler wäre der Thermalright HR-2 Macho


 Erst den Thread lesen, dann posten.
Ich habe ein Asgard II da passt nicht all zu viel rein.

Wobei ich mir nichtmal sicher bin ob die Corsair H60 reinpasst...
Hat jemand schonmal versucht sie im Asgard zu verbauen?
Ich vermute fast, das der Radiator an das Netzteil stößt...


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir nichtmal sicher bin ob die Corsair H60 reinpasst...
> Hat jemand schonmal versucht sie im Asgard zu verbauen?
> Ich vermute fast, das der Radiator an das Netzteil stößt...


 
jetzt wo ich mir das case so anschaue, könntest du damit recht haben.
der radiator ist relativ hoch, das könnte wirklich probleme machen!


----------



## Kev95 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> jetzt wo ich mir das case so anschaue, könntest du damit recht haben.
> der radiator ist relativ hoch, das könnte wirklich probleme machen!


 Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das 1,5cm, mit Glück sind die gerade noch da... 

*Edit:* Der Prolimatech Genesis ist auch 5mm zu noch...


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das 1,5cm, mit Glück sind die gerade noch da...
> 
> *Edit:* Der Prolimatech Genesis ist auch 5mm zu noch...



der radiator ist 152mm hoch, miss mal nach wie viel platz ist! 
bei caseking noch der hinweis zum asgard2: CPU-Kühler können bis zu einer Bauhöhe von ca. 150mm verbaut werden. 
irgendwie ist das echt nicht viel ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Mugen paßt, ich habe dort immo den Xigmatek HDT 1283 drin und damit paßt der EKL auch. Auch wenn nur sehr wenig Platz bleibt zum Seitenteil


----------



## Kev95 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> der radiator ist 152mm hoch, miss mal nach wie viel platz ist!


 Naja, es wäre interessant, wie viel nur nach oben absteht, die gesamte Höhe ist für mich nicht ganz so interessant.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Naja, es wäre interessant, wie viel nur nach oben absteht, die gesamte Höhe ist für mich nicht ganz so interessant.


 
das fragst du am besten hier mal nach! ich selber habe meine h60 wegen der o.g. gründe bereits wieder verkauft.


----------



## Kev95 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> ich selber habe meine h60 wegen der o.g. gründe bereits wieder verkauft.


 So laut kann sie doch nicht gewesen sein oder?


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Der Mugen II passt ins Asgard 

Der passt ja grade so ins Midgard und da sinds nur 1 cm oder so bis zur Seitenwend!


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Kev95 schrieb:


> So laut kann sie doch nicht gewesen sein oder?


 
wie uter bereits gesagt hat. man kann sie ja in humane bereiche drosseln, nur dann ist sie luftkühlern deutlich unterlegen.
nur lautstärke ist ein relativer begriff - jeder empfindet das anders! mach also ruhig deine eigenen erfahrungen! mehr als dir davon abraten können wir nicht!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Der Mugen II passt ins Asgard
> 
> Der passt ja grade so ins Midgard und da sinds nur 1 cm oder so bis zur Seitenwend!


Dafür ist der Abstand von Mainbordtray zur Rückwand geringer. Der HDT1283 läßt ca 3 mm Luft zum Seitenteil


----------



## Kev95 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> jeder empfindet das anders! mach also ruhig deine eigenen erfahrungen! mehr als dir davon abraten können wir nicht!


 Erstmal muss ich das Schätzchen ins Gehäuse bekommen.


----------



## Soap313 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Der Noctua NH-D14 passt ins erste Asgard auch rein.Aber die Heatpipes liegen auf dem Blech vom Seitenteil auf.


----------



## Kev95 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Soap313 schrieb:


> Der Noctua NH-D14 passt ins erste Asgard auch rein.Aber die Heatpipes liegen auf dem Blech vom Seitenteil auf.


 Der passt bei mir schon garnicht, weil ich das Asgard mit Seitenfenster habe...


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (6. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

ich merk schon, es läuft ohnehin auf die h50/60 hinaus.
das habe ich für dich mal rausgesucht: kompaktkühlung passt ins asgard

viel spaß damit!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Ein Mugen II, Xigmatek HDT 1283 / 1284 oder die EKL Alpenföhn - Reihe paßt doch in das Gehäuse wenn auch mit nicht viel Luft zum Seitenteil. Für die allermeisten Zwecke sollte so ein Kühler mehr als ausreichen


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (6. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein Mugen II, Xigmatek HDT 1283 / 1284 oder die EKL Alpenföhn - Reihe paßt doch in das Gehäuse wenn auch mit nicht viel Luft zum Seitenteil. Für die allermeisten Zwecke sollte so ein Kühler mehr als ausreichen



natürlich sind die o.g. kühler mehr als ausreichend. genau das wird hier seitenlang gepredigt. 
jedoch hat der TE, allen nachteilen zum trotz, den blick starr auf eine kompaktkühlung gerichtet.


----------



## Kev95 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> jedoch hat der TE, allen nachteilen zum trotz, den blick starr auf eine kompaktkühlung gerichtet.


 Hab ich garnicht, ich vermute nur, dass sie die beste Kühlleistung im Asgard bringen.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (6. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Hab ich garnicht, ich vermute nur, dass sie die beste Kühlleistung im Asgard bringen.


 
deine vermutung wurde doch aber von einigen seiten recht deutlich widerlegt, was du konsequent ignoriert hast. 
wie gesagt, mach ruhig deine eigenen erfahrungen, mehr als dir zu einem lukü raten können wir nicht.

sieh es so: mit einer kompaktkühlung hast du nur das netzteil, welches die warme luft nach draußen bringt. falls du den lüfter nach draußen pustend montierst, hast du deutlich schlechtere werte. hinzu kommt die enorme lautstärke. du kannst mit einer kompaktkühlung eigentlich nur verlieren.


----------



## Kev95 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> deine vermutung wurde doch aber von einigen seiten recht deutlich widerlegt, was du konsequent ignoriert hast.


 Der Mugen 2 ist nicht stärker als eine H60... Er ist nah dran. 

Ich habe mir jetzt mal entgegen der Empfehlungen und Kritik die H60 bestellt.
Dazu den EKL WingBoost 120mm, mal schauen wie sich das ganze jetzt macht.

Mittwoch werde ich dann berichten.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (7. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Der Mugen 2 ist nicht stärker als eine H60... Er ist nah dran.


 

da hast du nicht unrecht, jedoch nur wenn der lüfter der h60 auf vollen rpm dreht. haargenau die gleiche konfiguration hatte ich auch, aber auch der wingboost ist auf 1500rpm nicht lautlos.
auf jeden fall viel spaß mit der h60, möge sie dir immer kühle cpu-temperaturen bereiten!


----------



## Kev95 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> haargenau die gleiche konfiguration hatte ich auch, aber auch der wingboost ist auf 1500rpm nicht lautlos.


 Das er nicht lautlos ist, das ist mir klar.
Aber wann läuft die schon mit voller Leistung?
Dann wenn ich spiele, dabei hab ich mein Headset auf. 

Beim benchen juckt mich das Geräusch nich und beim rendern bin ich meistens nicht am PC.


----------



## Kev95 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

Ich erlaube mir jetzt mal einen Doppelpost:
Meine Corsair H60 ist heute angekommen, ich habe sie gleich eingebaut.

*Eins vorne weg:* Sie passt, gerade so ins Gehäuse.
Was ich aber sagen muss, nachdem mir hier alle davon abgeraten haben war ich echt spektisch...
Jetzt bin ich aber sehr froh das ich sie mir dennoch gekauft habe.
Ich finde sie nicht zu laut, allerdings habe ich auch nen Alpenföhn Wing Boost im Einsatz...
Die Temps machen mich überglücklich!


----------



## Soap313 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Der passt bei mir schon garnicht, weil ich das Asgard mit Seitenfenster habe...


 
Auch wenn du schon einen Kühler hast ist dass folgende vllt. für einen anderen User mit ähnlichen Problemen nützlich.Er passt auch in die Version mit Sichtfenster den dort hab ich ihn eingebaut.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*

hmhm
ich hab ein Asgard 1 und würde gerne den Macho darein quetschen... allerdings bin ich noch skeptisch ob das was wird


----------



## flow87 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Größter CPU-Kühler für Asgard II*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Die Temps machen mich überglücklich!


 
ist zwar schon was älter, aber wie sind die Temps??


----------

